# Tank/battery Level Indicator Dead



## Kelly in Canada (Aug 10, 2009)

I bought a used 2004 26RS the other day. When I got home I tested the grey/black tank battery level indicator system. I pushed the battery indicator first. When I did the lights lit up starting from the bottom all the way to the top (think drag strip christmas tree lights) and then they all went black. Now none of the indicator lights work at all. Anybody offer any insight into this?

Thanks,


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Battery low or dead? Not connected?

I think I had the same thing once when the battery was all but dead or not connected at all.

Steve


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Do you have any electric inside? Have you tried your lights?


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Could be the hot lead to the meter has a loose connection.


----------



## Kelly in Canada (Aug 10, 2009)

rdvholtwood said:


> Do you have any electric inside? Have you tried your lights?


Yup. lights are good.


----------



## Kelly in Canada (Aug 10, 2009)

thefulminator said:


> Could be the hot lead to the meter has a loose connection.


I like this option the best so far. I'll have a look at that tomorrow.

Thanks,


----------



## Kelly in Canada (Aug 10, 2009)

huntr70 said:


> Battery low or dead? Not connected?
> 
> I think I had the same thing once when the battery was all but dead or not connected at all.
> 
> Steve


BAttery is all good. I'll try the connections as suggested below.


----------

